# Yamaha remote code?



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I have the Yamaha HTR-5760 and can program my TiVo remote to control volume and mute, but not power.

I guess the issue may be related to it using discrete codes for on/off. Is there a way to get the TiVo remote to send those?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry, but no.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I just bought the 5860 (last weekend). Great receiver!

I use a Harmony 880 remote and I have all the codes without having to go through a programming loop. In fact, I have a Harmony 629 arriving today for the bedroom TV, which I got from Amazon for $45.88. This will also handle all the functions of the 5760/5860, but it doesn't have a color screen or rechargeable batteries.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, I was considering a Harmony but I really love the Peanut. Other than receiver power I don't need any other remotes for TV watching.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

i cannot speak for certain about the particular yamaha receiver mentioned earlier in this thread, but the power on yamaha receivers with separate buttons for On and Off (Standby) is controllable by the peanut remote.

i have a yamaha rx-v2500 receiver. it has separate buttons for On and Off (Standby).

i did a code search (see pages 95-96 of 161 in Humax Users Guide below -- page numbers 87-88), and it worked for my yamaha receiver. my tv and receiver both turn on/off by pressing the "tv power" button on my s3 peanut remote.

http://www.humaxusa.com/UsersGuide.pdf

thought i'd share this info (not really sure if it is going to help sirfergy who probably bought a harmony six months ago), since i have seen two threads now (other archived thread link below) saying the tivo button cannot control the power of a yamaha receiver with two power buttons. luckily i ignored the posters' advice and plundered on successfully.

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/118109-1.html


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Alas, no go for me.


----------

